# I calciatori che ''odiate'' di più.



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Come scritto sopra. Chi sono i calciatori che odiate/detestate/vi stanno più antipatici/non sopportate/ di più?

Nel mio caso ce n'è qualcuno... Per ora dico il podio.

1. De Jong
2. Bonucci
3. Chiellini


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Come scritto sopra. Chi sono i calciatori che odiate/detestate/vi stanno più antipatici/non sopportate/ di più?
> 
> Nel mio caso ce n'è qualcuno... Per ora dico il podio.
> 
> ...



Vidal - muller- Cerci


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Io De Jong perché viene spacciato per Rijkaard pur essendo un calciatore scarso/normale.
Bonucci non lo reggo per l'arroganza e la spocchia ingiustificate. Fossi Ibrahimovic ecc. ti potresti permettere di tutto. Più che altro lo odio a pelle per quell'esultanza dello spazzolino, irrispettosa e irritante.
Chiellini perché già il naso ispira Suarezosità.


----------



## DannySa (21 Luglio 2015)

De Jong
De Jong
De Jong


Già solo il fatto che i primi mesi del 2015 aveva fatto ben intendere di non voler rinnovare a cifre "ridicole" me lo ha fatto piacere clamorosamente diciamo, in più è quel tipo di giocatore dai piedi di ferro che non mi sarei mai augurato di vedere al Milan, figuriamoci al centro del campo, figuriamoci vederlo toccare 289093 palloni a partita e figuriamoci dopo averlo visto titolare anno dopo anno pur essendo consci (io e molti altri tifosi, spero!) che il progetto De Jong davanti alla difesa fosse una causa persa a tutti gli effetti.
Con chi giochiamo oggi in quella posizione? beh lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Muller
Vidal
Menez (entrato prepotentemente negli ultimi 10 mesi)
Raul Garcia ( ma quanto lo odio? )

Altri:

Jackson Martinez
Neuer
Bonucci
Lichsteiner
Icardi
P.Cannaravaro
Hamsik
Immobile

Man mano aggiungo, ne ho davvero tanti che non tollero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Odio quelli che fingono di essere calciatori o peggio ancora quelli che vengono spacciati per forti, Balotelli e Hulk due nomi su tutti.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2015)

Muller
Bruschet
Vidal

Ma ce ne sono altri, ho messo i primi 3.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Luglio 2015)

Quando vedo balotelli in TV devo cambiare canale


----------



## DannySa (21 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Odio quelli che fingono di essere calciatori o peggio ancora quelli che vengono spacciati per forti, Balotelli e Hulk due nomi su tutti.



Allora presto adorerai Mastour...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Allora presto adorerai Mastour...


Staremo a vedere, è ancora troppo presto per giudicare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Vedo che vidal e muller sono antipatici a tanta gente , vidal ero sicuri , ma muller pensavo di essere il solo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vedo che vidal e muller sono antipatici a tanta gente , vidal ero sicuri , ma muller pensavo di essere il solo


A me difficilmente stanno antipatici i giocatori forti.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Non capisco perché Muller... Su Vidal posso capire. 

Comunque ci aggiungo:

Icardi 
Balotelli
Valdifiori
Sterling
David Luiz
Ibarbo
Yanga Mbiwa
Stefano Mauri
Alessandro Diamanti
Andrea Ranocchia


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me difficilmente stanno antipatici i giocatori forti.



Lo so questi due sono forti , dannatamente forti , però hanno proprio 2 facce da , vabbè hai capito , poi Vidal si intuisce anche il motivo che me lorende ancora più antipatico


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché Muller... Su Vidal posso capire.
> 
> Comunque ci aggiungo:
> 
> ...



Perchè yanga mbiwa
P.s Ibarbo , immagino perchè a fifa se ce lo hai contro ti fa sempre gol   vero [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Luglio 2015)

Lichsteiner
Lichsteiner 
Lichsteiner


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Perchè yanga mbiwa



Probabilmente non hai visto la partita di oggi. Chiedi alla tua collega.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non hai visto la partita di oggi. Chiedi alla tua collega.



Allora perchè nessuno dice bonera  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] 
Comunque cè di molto peggio in giro di yanga mbiwa


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2015)

Pepe, Materazzi, Bonera, Chiellini, Lichtcoso

Menzione d'onore per l'onestissimo Mauri

Menzione speciale per il fango Miccoli, sia perché segnava sempre contro di noi, sia per alcune frasi vergognose

Aggiungo: MUNTARI


----------



## Blu71 (21 Luglio 2015)

Cassano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Aggiorno la mia lista dopo aver letto i nomi degli altri utenti:
Hulk, Balotelli, Muntari, Cassano, Bonera, Miccoli.


----------



## diavolo (21 Luglio 2015)

Cassano,Bonera,Lichsteiner.Busquets,Pedro,Pepe,Muntari,Chiellini,Buffon,De Rossi,Mauri,Guarin,Vucinic,Vidal questi sono i primi che mi son venuti in mente


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Luglio 2015)

Odio tutti i simulatori, in modo particolare Busquets e Neymar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Muller
> Bruschet
> Vidal
> 
> Ma ce ne sono altri, ho messo i primi 3.



Non è la prima volta che leggo Muller. Ma perchè???

Cmq scrivo solo quelli in attività:

Vidal
Busquets
Dani Alves
Jordi Alba
Carvajal
Casillas
Cavani
David Luiz
Lichstainer
Llorente
Icardi
Ranocchia
Poli
Bonera
Abate
Montolivo


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Luglio 2015)

Milito (quando esultava con quella faccia di...), Cambiasso, Materazzi, Buffon, Kuyt, Muntari, Dudek, Amantino Mancini, Montolivo, Pasqual, Stankovic, Abate, Pato, Cassano (neanche tanto per il "tradimento", che per me è una scemenza, quanto per la sua ignoranza bestiale di cui si vanta), Lucio, Destro, Dani Alves, e ce ne sono molti altri.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (21 Luglio 2015)

Busquets, Suarez, Montolivo, Icardi, Bonera, Muntari, Neymar e Muntari.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Milito (quando esultava con quella faccia di...), Cambiasso, Materazzi, Buffon, Kuyt, Muntari, Dudek, Amantino Mancini, Montolivo, Pasqual, Stankovic, Abate, Pato, Cassano (neanche tanto per il "tradimento", che per me è una scemenza, quanto per la sua ignoranza bestiale di cui si vanta), Lucio, Destro, Dani Alves, e ce ne sono molti altri.



Maledetto Destro , maledetto Cole, maledetto Cassano


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2015)

Balotelli


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Luglio 2015)

Se contano anche gli ex calciatori la mia "top" 3 é questa:

1) Balotelli
2) Materazzi
3) Lichtsteiner

I primi due inutile commentare... mentre il terzo, pur essendo un calciatore della mia squadra, proprio non lo reggo per i suoi atteggiamenti antisportivi. Al minimo tocco (se c'è il tocco... -.-) si butta per terra come se gli avessero sparato e protesta SEMPRE. Odio questo tipo di calciatori, indipendentemente dalla maglia che indossano.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Luglio 2015)

Di Müller pensavo fossi l'unico (anche se non rientra nella mia top 3), ma non per quello che fa in campo, ma piú per le dichiarazioni che fa. Di un arroganza pazzesca.

Un esempio: "Le partite di allenamento sono piú difficili dei match di Bundesliga". 

oppure quando giocarono contro l'Italia in amichevole si é messo quasi a piangere stile Mazzarri davanti alle telecamere, dicendo che é una partita di calcio e non rugby (si riferiva all'infortunio di Khedira)... allo stesso tempo Kroos invece non era per niente d'accordo con lui.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Pepe, Materazzi, Bonera, Chiellini, Lichtcoso
> 
> Menzione d'onore per l'onestissimo Mauri
> 
> ...


Perché Pepe?

EDIT: Come non detto....Mi sono dimenticato del giocatore del Real...pensavo Simone Pepe


----------



## Mou (21 Luglio 2015)

Suarez e Neymar su tutti, poi Cambiasso.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Luglio 2015)

- Bonucci
- Lichsteiner
- Mauri 
- Medel 
- Nagatomo 
- Cerci 
- Amauri 
- Buffon
- Pirlo
- Evra
- Busquets
- Benalouane
- Chiellini
- Juan Jesus
- Britos
- Dodo'
- Icardi 
- Cassano
- Vidal
- Godin
- *RAUL GARCIA* 

Degli ex 

- Zanetti 
- Materazzi 
- Cambiasso 
- Milito 
- Stankovic 
- *JULIO CESAR* 
- Nedved


----------



## Hellscream (21 Luglio 2015)

CHIELLINI, Lichtcoso, Cassano.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Suarez e Neymar su tutti, poi Cambiasso.



Cambiasso  , mio padre non lo sopporta , preferiva retrocedere in serie b , piuttosto che vederlo giocare contro la roma


----------



## juventino (21 Luglio 2015)

Materazzi, Cambiasso, Javier Zanetti, Cruz, tutti i giocatori dell'Inter di Mancini post-Calciopoli e dell'Inter di Mourinho, Cassano, Muntari, Micolli, Molinaro, Fabio Cannavaro, Zambrotta, Amauri, Jorge Martinez e tanti altri che adesso non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Materazzi, Cambiasso, Javier Zanetti, Cruz, tutti i giocatori dell'Inter di Mancini post-Calciopoli e dell'Inter di Mourinho, Cassano, Muntari, Micolli, Molinaro, Fabio Cannavaro, Zambrotta, Amauri, Jorge Martinez e tanti altri che adesso non mi vengono in mente.



Jorge martinez è ancora un giocatore della juve tecnicamente , un pò di rispetto , per lui 
O ti scateno il tizio che ho come avatar  [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2015)

Buffon, Cassano, Bonucci, Chiellini, Robinho, De Sanctis, Pirlo, Busquets, Muntari, Essien, Bonera, Materazzi, Milito, Neymar.
E Messi anche mi sta un po' sul ca.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Luglio 2015)

Cazzano number one dello SCHIFO più totale!!!
Nedved come il peggior "attore" protagonista e patetico
Materazzi odioso e insopportabile (chiedere conferma a Zidane!!!)

Menzione d onore per il TRADITORE numero uno: Leonardo uomo di m.....


----------



## O Animal (21 Luglio 2015)

Il vomito del codino di Palacio, se fossi un compagno dopo 30 secondi glielo stapperei con odio...


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Di Müller pensavo fossi l'unico (anche se non rientra nella mia top 3), ma non per quello che fa in campo, ma piú per le dichiarazioni che fa. Di un arroganza pazzesca.
> 
> Un esempio: "Le partite di allenamento sono piú difficili dei match di Bundesliga".
> 
> ...



Esatto, Pepe il macellaio


----------



## Marchisio89 (22 Luglio 2015)

Da tifoso della Juve invece quello che ho piú odiato (oltre a Zambrotta e Thuram - per motivi extracalcistici) é stato Grygera. Ancora mi ricordo quando la Juve, contro il Siena, stava vincendo 3-0 e poi finí 3-3 per colpa sua. una cosa incredibile... che schifo di giocatore...



O Animal ha scritto:


> Il vomito del codino di Palacio, se fossi un compagno dopo 30 secondi glielo stapperei con odio...



ahahahahha verissimo, sembra che abbia una catena del cesso in testa.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Luglio 2015)

chiellini


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (22 Luglio 2015)

Materazzi, anche se ex
Chiellini
Mexes


----------



## yohann (22 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo 
Montolivo
Montolivo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Montolivo
> Montolivo
> Montolivo




Mi hai preceduto 

Comunque ci aggiungo anche se più storico Cambiasso ...anzi d pure materazzi....di quelli in attività non sopporto Chiellini e Cassano


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2015)

Tendenzialmente tutti quelli che indossano la maglia dell'Inter


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Da tifoso della Juve invece quello che ho piú odiato (oltre a Zambrotta e Thuram - per motivi extracalcistici) é stato Grygera. Ancora mi ricordo quando la Juve, contro il Siena, stava vincendo 3-0 e poi finí 3-3 per colpa sua. una cosa incredibile... che schifo di giocatore...
> 
> 
> 
> *ahahahahha verissimo, sembra che abbia una catena del cesso in testa*.



Muoio


----------



## Coccosheva81 (22 Luglio 2015)

Muntari 

Bonucci 
Lichtsteiner
Matri 
Pepito Rossi
Gargano
Stefano Mauri
Ljaijc
Juan Jesus
Medel
Osvaldo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2015)

Azz..mi ero dimenticato di Buffon ....lui ha uno dei posti d onore.
Insieme a Fabio Cannavaro.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Muntari
> 
> Bonucci
> Lichtsteiner
> ...



Lichtsteiner


----------



## davoreb (22 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo
Bonera
Bonucci
Chiellini


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raul Garcia ( ma quanto lo odio? )


Ahahah insopportabile anche per me. Aggiungo Cambiasso che ho odiato tantissimo, assieme a Walter Samuel. Poi senza dubbio Chiellini...Infine Balotelli,De Rossi,Busquets e Pedro. Tengo d'occhio Bertolacci che potrebbe entrare in lista.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (22 Luglio 2015)

I giocatori del Galatasaray fine anni 90 li odiavo tutti, nessuno escluso, soprattutto Hakan Sukur


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Luglio 2015)

Aronica
Pirlo
Abate
Materazzi


----------



## hiei87 (22 Luglio 2015)

Ce ne sono diversi. Del Milan degli ultimi anni tanti, per forza di cose, anche se il capitano svetta su tutti.
Tra gli avversari, penso non ci sia nulla di più irritante di Bonucci, i suoi fan e la sua esultanza ridicola ed arrogante...


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Luglio 2015)

Ce ne sono un po':Chiellini,Bonucci,Busquets,Balotelli,Muntari, Lichtsteiner, Stefani Mauri,anche Montolivo giorno dopo giorno comincio a "detestarlo" sempre più. Se contano pure gli ex il primo che mi viene in mente è Nedved,poi anche Stankovic e Puyol,mai sopportato.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Luglio 2015)

Ibrahimovic/Materazzi/Chiellini parimerito in cima.
Cassano
Balotelli
Mauri
Nedved
Mexes
Lichtsteiner
Bonucci
Poulsen
Zidane
Seedorf nell'ultima parte di carriera
Pirlo nell'ultima parte di carriera (post 2007)
Kakà fuori dal campo
Montolivo
Abate
Bonera
Busquets


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2015)

Chiellini,Lichsteiner,Icardi, Cassano,Totti,Amauri,Pizarro.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *Ibrahimovic*/Materazzi/Chiellini parimerito in cima.
> Cassano
> Balotelli
> Mauri
> ...



Pentiti immediatamente.


----------



## Efferosso (22 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Pentiti immediatamente.



Ecco anche per queste cose sta in cima alla classifica


----------



## wildfrank (22 Luglio 2015)

Tra gli ex, che ne pensate di monsieur le roi Platini? Di uno spocchioso unico....


----------



## 13-33 (22 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo...


----------



## Liuke (22 Luglio 2015)

Chiellini Lichtsteiner bonucci e busquets su tutti...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Luglio 2015)

Ce ne sono tanti: Nedved, Pienaar, Busquets, Bonucci, Chiellini, Materazzi, Davids, Camoranesi, Berti, Miccoli, Balotelli, Luque, Eto'o, Milito... Ce ne sono molti altri ma ora non mi vengono in mente.


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2015)

come non citare Materazzi, anche se è un ex. E' in assoluto il giocatore che ho odiato di più. Degli attuali sicuramente Cassano, poi pure Bonucci.


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

Mesbah, Muntari, Essien, Traore, Constant, Agazzi, Zaccardo, Bonera, Amelia, Silvestre, Birsa, Montolivo, Antonini, Papastathopoulos, Onyewu, Mancini, Favalli, Emerson, Oliveira, Brocchi.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Mesbah, Muntari, Essien, Traore, Constant, Agazzi, Zaccardo, Bonera, Amelia, Silvestre, Birsa, Montolivo, Antonini, Papastathopoulos, Onyewu, Mancini, Favalli, Emerson, Oliveira, Brocchi.


Onyewu , colui che ferì dio 
Taiwo no  [MENTION=1945]il condor[/MENTION]


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Onyewu , colui che ferì dio
> Taiwo no  [MENTION=1945]il condor[/MENTION]



non so perchè ma non ho un ribbrezzo verso di lui come ho verso gli altri.  forse perchè è stato al milan veramente poco ed ha giocato pochissime partite e poi ci speravo molto visto che con il marsiglia aveva fatto bene. Quindi non era arrivato con l'etichetta di bidone.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> non so perchè ma non ho un ribbrezzo verso di lui come ho verso gli altri.  forse perchè è stato al milan veramente poco ed ha giocato pochissime partite e poi ci speravo molto visto che con il marsiglia aveva fatto bene. Quindi non era arrivato con l'etichetta di bidone.



Bhe in effetti non era male, poi arrivato al milan non ha fatto niente , lo ricordo solo per il video con Cassano


----------



## Serginho (23 Luglio 2015)

Da vari anni Bonera e Zaccardo, ma Bonera è il top. In passato ho odiato molto Vieira perchè parlava sempre male del Milan a random proprio e Wiltord


----------



## franck3211 (23 Luglio 2015)

Buffon
Materazzi
Pirlo

Buffon: uomo che stimavo profondamente, ma ben presto si è rilevata tutta la sua ipocrisia con l'episodio di Muntari. Una settimana prima disse che gli arbitri andavano aiutati, una settimana dopo prese un pallone 3 metri dentro la porta avendo il coraggio di dire nel post partita che non si era reso conto di niente. Uomo piccolo.
Materazzi: un macellaio, scarsissimo e sbruffone.
Pirlo: appena andato via dal Milan ha completamento dimenticato il passato, ha eletto Conte come suo miglior allenatore, dimenticando chi l'ha veramente lanciato ossia il buon Ancelotti. Nella sua biografia ci ha più volte mandato a quel paese..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2015)

In assoluto dico senza ombra di dubbio Buffon, Materazzi e Chiellini. Non li posso vedere.

Che sono stati in orbita Milan c'è Balotelli in cima alla lista, poi Boateng e Cassano.

Dei giocatori attuali in rosa nutro poca simpatia per Montolivo, Abate e Mexes, ma non si può proprio parlare di "odio".


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

Bonucci e Lichtsteiner perché incarnano le due facce dello stile-Juve (il primo spocchioso, il secondo protestatore e simulatore), Chiellini, Marchisio, Thiago Motta, Seedorf (spocchioso anche lui e poi negli ultimi anni si faceva odiare proprio), Cambiasso, Lucio, Ledesma, Juan Jesus, Masiello, Menez, Raul Albiol (mai sopportato perché penso sia uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati mai esistiti), poi i vari bidoni passati in questi anni al Milan (Bonera, Zaccardo, Emanuelson, Essien, ecc.).


----------



## forzaplus44 (10 Agosto 2015)

zaccardo bonera cessolivo


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Mi sono ricordato di Morimoto, e di Daniele Conti , che segnavano solo alla Roma


----------



## pipporo (11 Agosto 2015)

Jurgen Klinsman , Poulsen , Zanneti , Stoickov , Micoli , Nicola Berti , Mourinho 

ps - Pippo nella Juve.


----------



## Djici (11 Agosto 2015)

in questo momento :

Buffon - Barzagli - Bonucci - Chiellini - Lichsteiner - Pogba - Marchisio - Khedira - Mandzukic - Dybala
Handanovic - Montoya - Miranda - Murillo - D'ambrosio - Guarin - Kovacic - Kondogbia - Hernanes - Jovetic - Icardi
Abbiati - Abate - Zaccardo - Nocerino - Montolivo - Matri

tutti allo stesso modo  e forse ne ho dimenticato pare un paio


----------



## kolao95 (11 Agosto 2015)

Ah, anche Ashley Cole mai sopportato.


----------



## devils milano (11 Agosto 2015)

lichtsteiner chiellini materazzi mario gomez thiago motta milito david luiz muntari busquets mesbah aronica


----------



## Andrea.Rusca (11 Agosto 2015)

Bonucci, soprattutto quando fa quel gesto odioso in cui ordina a tutti di "sciacquarsi la bocca".
Veramente insopportabile.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

Lichsteiner, Bonera, Miccoli, Amauri in primis, poi ce ne sono anche altri ma in secondo piano


----------



## wfiesso (11 Agosto 2015)

Chiellini su tutti gli altri per distacco
Bonucci
Lichstriner (o come si scrive)
Busquets
Luis Suarez
Stefano Mauri
Nedved (talento piu unico che raro, ma scorretto come pochi, non dimenticheró mai una scivolata di Maldini, lui cade e non sa che gamba toccarsi con gattuso che gli urla alzati stro....)

Per nedved ho dato la mia spiegazione, mentre gli altri sono dei veri infami, scorretti e che si buttano a terra con uno sbuffo di aria
In poche parole odio questo genere di persone


----------



## Fabriman94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Balotelli per la condotta, Montolivo per la scarsezza e Chiellini per la persona.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

Materazzi prima Chiellini oggi


----------

